# Wald- und Wiesen-Warhammer



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

Hallo,

Als ich vor kurzem einen Blick auf die ersten Bilder der PreOrder-Box geworfen habe ist mir eines aufgefallen:
PEGI-Einstufung: 12

Jetzt frage ich mich, kann man mit dieser Einstufung tatsächlich Warhammer gerecht werden? Alle anderen Warhammerspiele waren ab 16 und wurden der Vorlage gerecht.
Aber bei einer 12er-Einstufung bin ich mir da einfach nicht sicher. Zumindest nicht wenn ich ein paar Vergleiche ziehe.
*
Vergleich 1 - Die Intros (WAR/MoC/DoW):
*
Das WAR-Intro:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=dJ7x9ieXr5M&feature=related
Nettes Intro, keine Frage, aber dann sehe ich die nächsten drei Videos an:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=d_KlINBUYc4&feature=related
http://youtube.com/watch?v=BD2DDU7RIKE
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Qa7OJjaamks
Und das kommt meiner Vorstellung von Warhammer schon um einiges näher. Nicht weil mehr geschlachtet wird, sondern einfach, weil die Atmosphäre einen Hauch besser passt.
( Dasselbe nochmal mit 40k, für alle die es noch interessiert ;-P :
http://youtube.com/watch?v=UID6LEzvRRo&feature=related )



*Vergleich 2 - Screenshot-Atmosphäre (MoC/WAR):*


Imperium/Chaos:
MoC:
http://gameinfowire.com/image.asp?iid=7686...p;pg=&pid=6
http://static.4players.de/premium/Screensh...38-vollbild.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch10.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch12.jpg

WAR:
http://www.buffed.de/uploads/pics/war_ContestFR1.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1810.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1827.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1566.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-765.jpg


Dunkel/Hochelfen:
MoC:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch07.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch01.jpg
http://www.criticalgamers.com/archives/pic...aos.3.30.06.jpg

WAR:
http://wo.gamona.de/images/screenshots/1618.jpg
http://wo.gamona.de/images/screenshots/1611.jpg
http://wo.gamona.de/images/screenshots/1600.jpg
(Hochelfen)
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1806.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1796.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-1573.jpg


Grünhäute:
MoC:
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch06.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original..._pcgames004.jpg
http://www.pcgames.de/screenshots/original...ttlemarch03.jpg

WAR:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-363.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-647.jpg
http://war.onlinewelten.com/uploads/gallery/4/pic-383.jpg


Die Screens bei MoC kommen immer ein bisschen finsterer rüber (obwohl ich sagen muss, dass die Grünhäute nicht so übel sind bei WAR), was meiner Meinung nach wieder eher der Vorlage entspricht.



*Eigentlich kein wirklicher Vergleich weil WAR kein Äquivalent dazu hergibt - Die Tabletop-Artworks:*
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...urgle3-1024.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...chaos2-1024.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/erweiter...lpaper-1280.jpg
http://nemesis.de.games-workshop.com/backg...ages/Sigmar.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/.../bilder/12b.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...bilder/art5.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...paper4-1024.jpg
http://www.games-workshop.de/home/veransta.../bilder/art.jpg
http://gamesworkshop.de/warhammer/voelker/...r/oyg1-1280.jpg

Okay, ab hier sollte mit einer 12er-Einstufung klar sein: Irgendwas fehlt bei WAR.

Das auf den Artworks ist für mich Warhammer. Und keine schönen Landschaften die aussehen wie der Wald von Elwynn oder ne Kopie der Brennenden Steppe wenns hart auf hart kommt. Es kommt mir so vor als wolle man in WAR einfach nur eine Atmosphäre schaffen die dunkler ist als die von WoW, nicht jedoch die richtige Warhammer-Atmosphäre einfangen.

Im originalen Warhammer ist einfach alles dunkler, brutaler, härter etc.

Man kann auch sagen was man will, aber hinzukommend ist der gesteigerte Grad der Gewalt in den 16er Titeln immer präsent und macht Warhammer sicher teilweise zu dem was es ist.

Sollte einem das bei einer ernsthaften Umsetzung nicht zu denken geben?


MfG
Wolfner


Edit:
Noch 2 Videos und ein Artwork hinzugefügt.

Edit2:
Dunkelelfen-Screenshots noch eben hinzugefügt.


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die kleinen Gobbos die sooo niedlich rüber kommen ganz ganz böse sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber den Unterschied find ich schon etwas krass, die von MoC sollten doch die böseren sein oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
leider konnte man sich keinen"WAR-Welten Eindruck" von Dunkelelfen machen weil du nur von hochelfen reingestellt hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Denke das wird zum Teil alles noch verschönert - na hoffentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Varek Varsson (23. März 2008)

sehr gute vergleiche, ich kann dir da nur zustimmen.habe selber mark of chaos und dawn of war gespielt und mich schon sehr auf W.A.R. gefreut aber im moment bin ich mir auch nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll.

ist es vllt doch zu schwierig aus diesem ganz besonderen tabletop ein MMORPG zu machen?

wir werden sehen....


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die kleinen Gobbos die sooo niedlich rüber kommen ganz ganz böse sein können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jop... die Grots können ganzschöne Bastarde sein. Sieht man vor allem im MoC Intro auf 2:22 ... aua

Moment, Dunkelelfen kommen schon... hab etwas die Übersicht verloren ^^


----------



## Sagardo (23. März 2008)

Naja du vergleichst die Hochelfen von WAR mit den Dunkelfen von Mark of Chaos...
Aber die Klassen sehen sich sehr ähnlich in in MOC und WAR, was ja jetzt kein großes Wunder ist.

Die Welt sollte meines erachtens nach nicht zu düster werden. Klar will man erstmal das düsterste was man bieten kann um einzutauchen in die Welt.Aber spätestens nach 5 Monaten kann das schon ordentlich auf den Sack gehen wenn man sich die ganze Zeit im kargen und öden Gelände aufhält.
Irgendwo muss ein Kompromiß gefunden werden, denn WAR soll ja nicht ein Spiel on demand sein, dass man mal alle paar Tage anmacht, wenn einem die Stimmung gerade passt.
Es soll ja vielmehr eine unterhaltung für jeden Tag sein und da brauch ich ganz ehrlich kein Depri Spiel,
ich bin halt kein EMO ^^ 

Krieg findet auch an schönen Plätzen statt !Ob sie es danach noch sind ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Sagardo schrieb:


> [...] Krieg findet auch an schönen Plätzen statt !Ob sie es danach noch sind ist eine andere Sache.



Jaaa, Krieg unter Lyllien (schreibt man das so?) und Gänseblümchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mir ist es relativ egal wo man kämpft, Hauptsache es ist ein ausgepfeiltes und schön Annimiertes Kampf-System, da kanns von mir aus auch aufm Pluto sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffentlich wird das aber nochmal so überarbeitet, dass das nichtmehr so Echig am Release aussieht..


----------



## Targuss (23. März 2008)

Es kommt nicht auf die Gegend an, sondern auf das Gameplay und was das Spiel sonst so bietet. Ich denke Atmosphäre würde so oder so erst dann entstehen, wenn man tatsächlich Rollenspiel betreibt. Ab gesehen davon war mein Lieblingsgebiet zu WoW Zeiten immer Nagrand.


----------



## Scythe86 (23. März 2008)

Recht interessante Angelegenheit die hier angesprochen wird, also gebe ich mal meinen Senf dazu. 

Die USK-Einstufung auf 12 halte ich noch nicht unbedingt für ein Indiz für ein Wald-und Wiesen-Warhammer. Es gab durchaus Spiele, die ich nicht unbedingt in die Hände von 12-Jährigen gegeben hätte (z.B. Oblivion, um ungefähr in Genre zu bleiben) und sicher auch einige Spiele die unnötigerweise indiziert wurden. Das die Behörde und die zuständigen Personen da teils patzen , bzw. mit wenig Sachverstand an die Bewertung herangehen ist klar. Die Einstufung an sich lässt mMn noch keine Rückschlüsse auf Atmoshäre/Gameplay etc. zu. Nur evtl. auf einen Teil der späteren Community, aber da muss jeder selbst wissen wie er das sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Screenshot-/Trailer  Vergleiche angeht, muss ich allerdings zustimmen. Wer sich ein bisschen mit Warhammer-Fluff/Story auskennt wird zugeben müssen, dass die Warhammer-Welt düster und böse ist. An sich geht es unentwegt um Kampf, Krieg und Verehrung der Götter. Für Liebesgeschichten, Lagerfeuergeseier und musizierende Flauschi-Pauschis war da nie Platz, weshalb der Vergleich WAR--> Conan-Universum wesentlich besser klappen würde als WAR --> WoW. Und die Bilder/Trailer strahlen für mich noch nicht glaubhaft genug aus, dass sich die Welt im ewigen Krieg befindet.

Von der Grafik mal abgesehen...Es ist vermutlich die Handlung und das Gameplay, dass die gewünscht Atmosphäre schaffen können wird. Aber auch die "Verbrüderung" der einzelnen Fraktionen unter 2 verschiedenen Bannern ist schon...naja, für Warhammer eher untypisch, auch wenn es zu Abwenden der großen Übel zu Zweckbündnissen kommt.


----------



## Bloodlight (23. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hi
ich bin ja algemein langsam ^^ aber die bilder der PreOrder-Box die ich gesehen habe hatten nur die amerikanische Einstufung ab 12 ... ich hoffe das hier bei uns das game ab 16 oder besser noch ab 18 sein wird ( ja ich weis ich bin auch noch nicht 18) .... wow ist ab 12 und ich finde das merkt man auch ....
wenn ich was verpasst hab ignorirt alles was ich gesagt hab ^^
(jaaa ich schreibe gerne klein und noch lieber falsch) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FE3L-X (23. März 2008)

Hm, ich wusste das das mir irgendetwas an WAR noch nicht so richtig gefällt, aber jetzt weiß ich es. Du hast vollkommen recht bei der Atmosphäre stimmt was nicht. Dieses feeling des ständigen Krieges, "der Untergang ist nahe", das kommt bei WAR nicht richtig rüber...
Aber wie einer der vorposter schon gesagt hat, Tag ein Tag aus ständig öde Landschaften zerstörte Gebäude, Tot und Verderben, das kann einem meiner Meinung nach auf die Dauer den Spielspaß nehmen...
lg


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

Bloodlight schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> hi
> ...



Die PEGI-Einstufung kommt von der EU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Höchstens Deutschland kann mit der USK noch eine andere bekommen. Denke ich aber eher nicht...



> Ich denke Atmosphäre würde so oder so erst dann entstehen, wenn man tatsächlich Rollenspiel betreibt.



Das mag schon sein, nur wie gut wird das RP dann sein, wenn man vom heranrückenden Chaos spricht, aber gleichezeitig (übertrieben gesagt) auf einer Blümchenwiese mit Sonnenschein steht.
Der Krieg des Imperiums gegen das Chaos ist ja vor allem eines: Dreckig und blutig. Und da spielt dann halt schon die Umgebung auch mit hinein.



> Ab gesehen davon war mein Lieblingsgebiet zu WoW Zeiten immer Nagrand.



Und genauso ein Gebiet hoffe ich nie nie nie nieeeeeeeeee in Warhammer sehen zu müssen ^^
Aber um mal nen Vergleich mit nem Blizzardspiel zu ziehen: Die normalen Menschengebiete sind normalerweise ungefähr so düster wie Tristram in Diablo 1 (für die die es nichtmehr gespielt haben.... sehr düster... und angstzerfressen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Und bei Diablo wurde man auch nie depressiv ^^

Edit:
Für Nostalgiker nochmal die Tristram-Musik: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Q2evIg-aYw8
So müsste sich ein Imperiales Gebiet anfühlen :-V


----------



## FirstGuardian (23. März 2008)

hmm...ich weiß nicht so recht - einzelne Bilder können in meinen Augen nur einen kleinen Einblick ermöglichen, aber nie eine ganze Atmosphäre vermitteln - darum werde ich mich mal überraschen lassen, wie die Stimmung beim fertigen Spiel herüber kommt.

Aber zu den ganzen Aussagen, dass es nicht zu sehr nach Krieg ausschaut: Es stimmt schon, das Spiel heißt Warhammer, aber deswegen wir nicht an allen Ecken und Enden ununterbrochen gekämpft. 
Es mag Gebiete geben, wo der Krieg seinen Fokus hat, und dort wird wohl fast kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen stehen, und Gänseblümchen werden vorkommen, wie epischen Gegenständen in einem Low-Level-Gebiet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber es wird auch Gebiete geben, die nicht so sehr vom Krieg heimgesucht werden, mit tiefen Wäldern und weisen Steppen und Wiesen, wo das Auge mal entspannen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo Licht ist, da ist auch Schatten - und so auch bei WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> hmm...ich weiß nicht so recht - einzelne Bilder können in meinen Augen nur einen kleinen Einblick ermöglichen, aber nie eine ganze Atmosphäre vermitteln - darum werde ich mich mal überraschen lassen, wie die Stimmung beim fertigen Spiel herüber kommt.
> 
> Aber zu den ganzen Aussagen, dass es nicht zu sehr nach Krieg ausschaut: Es stimmt schon, das Spiel heißt Warhammer, aber deswegen wir nicht an allen Ecken und Enden ununterbrochen gekämpft.
> Es mag Gebiete geben, wo der Krieg seinen Fokus hat, und dort wird wohl fast kein Stein mehr auf dem anderen stehen, und Gänseblümchen werden vorkommen, wie epischen Gegenständen in einem Low-Level-Gebiet
> ...




Sagt Paul Barnett nicht mit immer weiter steigendem Enthusiasmus in jedem Podcast mal: "It's Warhammer! This means war is everywhere!" und dann noch das übliche "It's fantastic!" etc etc ^^

Wenn ich an Warhammer denke, denke ich aber auch eher an Zwielicht und Schatten.
In Warhammer wurde glaube ich jedes Gebiet schonmal von nem ordentlichen Waaagh! so richtig übern Haufen gerannt. Von daher. Ein Gebiet zum ausspannen? Ich glaube nicht Soldat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vor allem wenn ich mir dieses Video hier anschaue:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=eLM5JbgXnFY

Überall wird gemoscht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (23. März 2008)

ich habe letztes jahr auf der rpc in münster ein bisschen Warhammer spielen dürfen. Dort war ein Schlachtfeld und da kam die atmosphäre einer Kriegsstimmung schon sehr nahe. Dunkle Farben, zerstörte Gebäude etc...


----------



## Sagardo (23. März 2008)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Sagt Paul Barnett nicht mit immer weiter steigendem Enthusiasmus in jedem Podcast mal: "It's Warhammer! This means war is everywhere!" und dann noch das übliche "It's fantastic!" etc etc ^^
> 
> Wenn ich an Warhammer denke, denke ich aber auch eher an Zwielicht und Schatten.
> In Warhammer wurde glaube ich jedes Gebiet schonmal von nem ordentlichen Waaagh! so richtig übern Haufen gerannt. Von daher. Ein Gebiet zum ausspannen? Ich glaube nicht Soldat!
> ...




Naja nur weil überall schon ein Waaagh! durchgemosht ist heisst, das noch lange nicht, dass es kein schönes und ruhiges Gebiet gitb. Die Natur holt sich alles wieder selbst ein noch so schrecklich umkämpftes Gebiet , Hier möchte ich mal eines der wohl am stärksten umkämpften gebiete der Neuzeit zeigen Verdun.
Auf diesem Gebiet stand vor einigen Jahren nicht ein Baum mehr oder lebte auch nur ein Tier, SEHR viele Menschen starben dort und Millionen von Granaten und Bomben etc. sind hier auf den Boden niedergegagen , jeder Zentimeter wurde umgegraben und siehe da ! Gänseblümchen !!!

ich denke in dem Spiel wird jeder auf seine kosten kommen....


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

Ulterior schrieb:


> ich habe letztes jahr auf der rpc in münster ein bisschen Warhammer spielen dürfen. Dort war ein Schlachtfeld und da kam die atmosphäre einer Kriegsstimmung schon sehr nahe. Dunkle Farben, zerstörte Gebäude etc...



Die Frage ist halt, ob das auch für das offene RvR, bzw. die offenen Gebiete zutrifft. Ein einzelnes Schlachtfeld (ich nehm mal an es waren die Tore von Ekrund) ist auch viel leichter in Szene zu setzen, weil es viel kleiner ist als die offene Welt.


Edit:
@Sagardo
Mit dem Unterschied, dass in Verdun nun über 60 Jahre nichtmehr gekämpft wurde... Orks können sich nicht so lange zurückhalten ^^

Aber abgesehen davon ist es immer noch Warhammer und nicht 1./2. Weltkrieg. Wir vergleichen hier immerhin nach Massstäben der Lizenz und nicht mit denen der realen Welt


----------



## Hargorin (23. März 2008)

Also in den entscheidenen Gebieten wird es bestimmt nach Krieg aussehen, aber wenn ich mir so manches Bild ansehe, zum Beispiel die der Hochelfen, dass sieht doch mehr nach Startgebiet und ähnlichem aus! Und in solchen Gebieten wird sich die Kriegsstimmung sicherlich nicht durch Tote und zerstörte Gebäude ausdrücken sondern vllt durch Verletzte die in Lazaretten versorgt werden oder Karawanen die für die Versorgung der Front sorgen! Auch die Vergleiche mit den Trailern halte ich für übertrieben, denn wenn man sich den Trailer von World of Warcraft anschaut, oder allgemein von Blizzardspielen, wär doch dann hinterher maßlos enttäuscht wenn man dann die (Kuschel)Grafik betrachtet!

Deswegen sollte man meiner Meinung nach nicht gleich vom Trailer und der Altersfreigabe auf die wirkliche Stimmung im Spiel schließen!

In diesem Sinne, Hargorin


----------



## Sagardo (23. März 2008)

@Wolfner

Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht , ich wollte dir nur zeigen, dass es auch auf Schlachtfeldern blüht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das dir das Universum nicht düster genug sein kann, ist mir ja jetzt schon länger bekannt *gg und ich kann das ja auch auf eine Art verstehen.Die Umsetzung der Lizens scheint aber zumindest den Erfinder der Welt zufrieden zu stellen, also scheint sie nicht sooo weit von dem weg sein, was du als WAR-Universum empfindest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar sind solche Threads eher dem zeitvertreib gewitmet als dem erstgemeinten Vergleich, denn dieser kann anhand der Bilder vielleicht auch nicht so gezogen werden.
Ich würde dir einfach empfehlen dir die Welt selber anzusehen, fern ab von einem BG , wenn sich dir denn irgendwann die Möglichkeit bietet.
Vielleicht wirst du ja sogar nicht enttäuscht und fühlst dich auf einem großen Schlachtfeld? 
Wer kann dass schon sagen ? Vielleicht ist der Kampf ja doch schon von Anfang an präsent mit Leichen, Trümmern etc. Vielleicht wirst du aber auch auf eine Welt voller Blümchen treffen, die du dann voller Abneigung erobern kannst ^^


----------



## Leoncore (23. März 2008)

Als kleiner Vergleich füge ich hier mal ein Video des alten Warhammer Onlines hinzu, welches zuvor bei Climax in Entwicklung war.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk


----------



## Cerboz (23. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Als kleiner Vergleich füge ich hier mal ein Video des alten Warhammer Onlines hinzu, welches zuvor bei Climax in Entwicklung war.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk



Warum wurde das nicht weiter entwickelt?
Oder is das sogar draußen?
Ich find das sieht irgentwie um Meilen besser aus, naja is auch nur ein "Trailer"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leoncore (23. März 2008)

Cerboz schrieb:


> Warum wurde das nicht weiter entwickelt?
> Oder is das sogar draußen?
> Ich find das sieht irgentwie um Meilen besser aus, naja is auch nur ein "Trailer"
> 
> ...



GW hat denen die Lizenz entzogen (weiß allerdings nicht mehr warum) und dann hat Climax das Projekt eingestellt. Das Game war aber, gegenüber dem jetzigen WAR, komplett PvE bezogen.


----------



## Wolfner (23. März 2008)

Leoncore schrieb:


> Als kleiner Vergleich füge ich hier mal ein Video des alten Warhammer Onlines hinzu, welches zuvor bei Climax in Entwicklung war.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkQvPQJ1_Dk




Das wollte ich auch schon fast posten. Sagt ungefähr dasselbe aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Atmosphärisch zwar näher an der Vorlage, dafür visuell wieder davon entfernt.
Kleine Offtopic-Frage: Ist das eigentlich Nurgle der da spricht?


@Sagardo

Für mich selbst ist das eh weniger ein Problem, da ich finde, dass die Grünhäute in WAR noch am nähesten an der Vorlage sind ... und wer will schon was anderes als ne Grünhaut spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich dachte mir nur, dass vor allem das Imperium und der Konflikt Chaos/Imperium noch etwas mehr Schattierung vertragen könnte, aber dass die Möglichkeiten dazu durch die 12er Einstufung wahrscheinlich etwas beschränkt sein werden.


----------



## Pymonte (23. März 2008)

Man muss es so sehen: Was ist schöner als ein schönes, von imperialen bauern bestelltes Feld zu pflügen? Es nieder zu brennen, den Bauern darauf aufzuspießen und sein Blut den dunklen göttern feil zu bieten.

Man muss auch etwas auf die Atmosphäre achten, das Imperium ist nun mal nicht nur ödes karges land, sondern eher normal (mootland ist eben das Wald und Wiesen land^^)

Zwergenfesten sind auch nciht düster und bedrohlich und den HE Filrefanz müssen wir ja wohl nicht ansprechen.

Wenn man aber auf den Screens von WAR dann eine eingenommene Imperiumsstatd sieht,d ie brennt und der Himmel blutrot ist, wo Leichen aufgespießt sind usw dann muss ich sagen passt das schon zu WAR.

Ist eben ein Stilelement, so erkennt man, welche Seite das gebiet grad dominiert.

Man muss es auch so ebtrachten, bei MoC/DoW ist es ja ein ganz großer krieg der geschlagen wird. Bei WAR fängt man aber seinen eignen Krieg an, das immer düstere und blutige Setting passt einfach nicht zum Imperium. Auch wenn es niemals Frieden geben wird, so gibt es dennoch etwas wie Ruhe vor dem Sturm.

In Felix und Gotrek wird das Imperium auch immer als rauher, herber Ort beschrieben. Aber eben auch schön und friedlich, so lange es das sein kann. 

Man muss aufpassen, dass das Spiel nicht zu unreal wird. Wenna uf 1000 Soldaten 1 Zivilist kommt, wenn es nur Schlachtfelder aber keine Getreidefelder, wenn es nur burgen aber kaum Städte gibt ist das unreal und schadet dem Bild einer lebendigen Welt mehr, als derzeit der Fall ist.

Auf einem Screen sieht man einen Riesen ein Dorf des Imperiums angreifen (von WAR). Das ist der Stoff für Heldengedichte, wie sollte es sowas geben, wenn es keine malerischen, firedlichen Imperiumsdörfer gäbe?

Usw usw


----------



## Sagardo (23. März 2008)

Eine düstere Welt hat nichts mit der Altersfreigabe zu tun, da entscheiden abgetrennte Gliedmaßen und gewaltverherrlichung im großen etwas mehr als ein Grauer Himmel.
und genau das ist, was das Video von den ehemaligen Herstellen Climax und Sega so "düster" macht , der Himmel ist überall Grau und grauer nebel ist überall. Wenn man bei dem Video den Himmel Blau macht mit Sonnenschein und würde dazu "like is in the Sunshine" dröhnen würde man sich darüber ablachen , so viel zum Thema düstere Welt.


Wenn euch Warhammer doch zu "bunt" wird, ein Tipp einfach die farbe fast komplett raus und schon wirkt es trist, grau , düster und unfreundlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (23. März 2008)

Ich mag die ersten Grafikeindrücke,allerdings gehöre ich auch zu den Spielern, die eher Comicgrafik mögen und weniger die realistische Grafik eines LotRO. Außerdem denke ich auch,dass es eine Frage ist,wo man sich aufhält. Bei den Menschen des Imperiums erwarte ich normale mitteleuropäische Landschaften, bei den Hochelfen größtenteils immergrüne Wiesen und Wälder und bei den Orcs abgebrannte und ausgemergelte Landschaften.


----------



## Jamaican (23. März 2008)

Du hast Recht.
Eine ab 16 Version wäre besser für alle. Das wäre einfach brutaler und somit wirklicher. Und außerdem wären da nicht soo viele Kiddies wie in WoW unterwegs. Die Orks in WoW waren mir auch viel zu kuschelig.
Vielleicht kommt da noch was. Aber noch eine verschieben würde ich nicht überleben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## airace (23. März 2008)

das hast recht war MUSS blut und keine wisen haben... basta


----------



## Sempai02 (24. März 2008)

Jamaican schrieb:


> Du hast Recht.
> Eine ab 16 Version wäre besser für alle. Das wäre einfach brutaler und somit wirklicher. Und außerdem wären da nicht soo viele Kiddies wie in WoW unterwegs. Die Orks in WoW waren mir auch viel zu kuschelig.
> Vielleicht kommt da noch was. Aber noch eine verschieben würde ich nicht überleben
> 
> ...



1. Dass es nur unter 16 Kiddies gibt,ist ein Gerücht. Das werden wir in AoC sehen,wo immer noch massig Kiddies rumlaufen.Geschätzt würde ich sagen,dass von 19 Kiddies 9 längst über 18 sind.

2. Orcs in WoW zu kuschelig? Es sind nunmal ehrenhafte Wesen und nicht dieselben chaotischen Orcs wie in Warhammer oder in WC 2.

3. Wer Blut und zerstörte Landschaften braucht,um "brutale" Atmosphäre zu genießen,der ist eh irgendwie merkwürdig.  Außerdem gibt es,wie ich schon gesagt habe, auch in Warhammer nicht nur zerstörte Landschaften. Gerade die Hochelfen leben größtenteils in wunderbar verzauberten Wäldern.

Wer ein "echt brutales" MMOG mit viel Blut und erwachsenen Kiddies haben will, der sollte lieber AoC spielen. Ich freue mich da auch schon auf die ersten Threads Marke "Es gibt doch Kiddies bei AoC!".


----------



## grimmgork (7. April 2008)

Ich spiele schon ziemlich lange warhammer und wenn mann so z.b. die armeebücher liest kommt da auch ziemlich oft vor das es eigentlich ein schöner tag wäre vom wetter her einfach hallt das unter dem blauen himmel eine hässliche schlacht abgeht. Natürlich ist es auch bisschen anders wenn die Chaos armee auftaucht, mit dem chaos zieht natürlich schon eher son sturm auf aber sonst kann es schon sehr gut sein das es hallt nicht voll dunkel ist.
Ich finde was ich bis jetzt so gesehen habe passt eigentlich auch überein mit den romanen von warhammer und so.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (7. April 2008)

Ich denke wir haben die wirklich fiesen & düsteren Szenarien von WAR
noch garnicht erlebt & gesehen. Die Eroberung einer Stadt ist sicherlich Düster.
In WAR gibt es aber auch dunkle Sümpfe & Öde Steppen die sind bestimmt
auch richtig fies. Abwarten.


----------



## Nh4z (7. April 2008)

denke auch, dass wir einen großen teil noch nicht gesehn haben.
so wie ich mitbekommen habe, sind auch erst die startgebiete so richtig fertig...ok, weiß nicht ob es schon screens gibt, die sich um das endgame ansiedeln. außerdem, ich weiß nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber kennt ihr wirkliche "rast" orte...ich mein, in anderen spielen seid ihr unentweg in action ( mark of chaos zB ), jedoch hier müsst ihr ja auch mal irgendwo rast machen, chillen, n bier trinken, usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielleicht fehlte etwas vergleichbares im warhammer universum...ach keine ahnung, aber solangs n bisschen erwachsener aussieht als wow, bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



einzige negative auswirkung...die community...aber ist auch irgendwie fies sowas zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimmrog (8. April 2008)

Ja, Gobbos, sind schon fiese viecher, aber irgendwie sehen sie mit ihren riesen Köppen aus Wie Narren mit Maske XD

Also das Video von Klimax finde ich eigentlichs ehs chlecht, wenn mans mal vergleicht, mit den Videos der alten Strategiespiele, die Sind alle um Meilen besser finde ich.

Schaut euch doch mal das vom TE verlinke "Waldvideo" an, sieht einafch schöner aus, darauf erkennt man die Gobbos auch gut an Ihren riesen Köppen.


----------



## MadSquare (8. April 2008)

zum Thema Atmosphäre: Ich persönlich hoffe auf Wetter und erkennbare hell/dunkel zeiten. 
Stellt euch mal den Trailer von WAR mit Sonnenschein und blauem Himmel vor. Jetzt wieder mit 'alles-ist-dunkel', brennenden Fackeln.. man sieht schon was sowas ausmacht.

Und man muss auch die Möglichkeiten betrachten: in einem Singleplay Spiel ists ok wenn man durch ein Wald läuft und da Bäume wehen, man hört das Geräusch vom Wind..
Aber wenn man das ganze Online hat und zum 100. Mal dran vorbei läuft kommt man sich verarscht vor.

gruß, Square.


----------



## Larandera (8. April 2008)

ich hoffe das WAR sehr dynamisch wird,mit sounds,wetter etc, wie MadSquare auch schon sagte.
man sollte das Gefühl bekommen, dass die gesamte Spielwelt lebt.
nicht immer auf einem Fleck Wind,am anderen die sounds etc,es sollte wirklich dynamisch und sich anpassen,wie das echte Wetter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hoffe stark daran,dass die nächsten Monate der Entwicklung Warhammer gut tun.


----------



## grimmgork (8. April 2008)

Also ich hoffe sie machens gut, nn wie die meisten von euch wollen das es nur regnet es nur dunkel ist usw. Abwechslung brauchts, das auch mal die schönste wiese einen heftigen sturm erleben muss.


----------



## Sempai02 (8. April 2008)

Gerade als Hochelfenspieler würde es mich ja stören,wenn es zuviele dunkle Orte gibt. Denn gerade auf Ulthuan sollte es massig helle und grüne Flecken geben.


----------



## sybarith (9. April 2008)

also wenn ich mir die ingame videos von online welten ansehe, die in paris aufgenommen wurde. in denen man zum einen fast ganz altdorf sieht und einen relativ großen teil von hochenelfen und dunkelelfen gebiet, macht das schon einen sehr guten eindruck. man erkennt zu 100% das es die warhammer welt ist (wie man sie aus dem tabletop und den romanen kennt). von einen wald und wiesen hammer ist man da ganz weit weg.


----------



## di-chan (9. April 2008)

Naja, ich glaube immer noch nicht, das es einen Unterschied bei den Spielern macht, wenn es ab 16 und nicht ab 12 ist. Als ob das bei Ego-Shootern irgendwas geändert hätte :-P
Für alle, die noch auf eine 16er Einstufung hoffen, sei gesagt, das die USK bei Spielen mit Gewaltinhalten (was ein dummes Wort....) durchaus schon mal eine höhere oder auch niedrigere Altersgrenze als die PEGI hatte. Das letzte Warhammer 40k Addon (Soulstorm) hat ja auch von der PEGI 18 und von der USK 16 bekommen. Andersrum ist das meist bei Shootern, was ja, meiner Meinung nach, ehr innenpolitische Gründe hat. 

Welche USK Einstufung es kriegt ist letztlich noch nicht raus, aber von dem was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, würde ich auch ehr sagen, dass es eine 12er Einstufung kriegt, als eine 16er.
Es gibt zwar ein paar unglaublich "böse" Szenen, wie z.B.: die Aufknüpfungen in Altdorf.
Meiner Meinung nach, würde eine 16er Einstufung schon schon deshalb nichts bringen, weil die Mentalität und die Werte der akt. 12-16 jährigen in der Regel eh die selben sind (Ausnahmen bestätigen wie immer die Regel).

Aber wie sagten Jeff Hickman und John Drescher in Paris:
"Right now we're going for a teen rating(12) and we're releasing in germany!"


----------



## Nh4z (10. April 2008)

also...zum thema wald- und wiesen...

finde...dieser wald sieht schon düster aus wie ich finde...und die mobs...ja, also zu ner gemütlichen runde kanaster im altersheim würd ich die nich einladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Screen


----------

